# Cherry Dresser - NOW FINISHED



## Dodge (7 Jan 2012)

Ok for those of you who read the thread I started in general chat under "what a waste of a day" I am actually going to do a proper work in progress for the dresser I have just commenced making.

The dresser to be made is quite traditional and is for a client I have made many pieces of cherry furniture in the past - basically the lower section will have four full height doors with raised and fielded panels maximising the storage whilst the upper section will have four glazed doors for display of ornaments etc on glass shelves. The middle two upper doors will be slightly set back giving an inset break front appearance. The panels in the lower doors will have some inlay stringing inlaid again to match the other pieces previously made.







I had previously organised the cherry for this job and brought this from my store where it had been aclimatising ready for use and the wane edge boards looked just the job!






Unfortunately as you may have read in my other thread on starting to prep the timber found that it was riddled with worm, there was no outward sign whatsoever with no flight holes so after a call to the local supplier the offending timber was duly returned.

As I have a committed delivery timescale had a bit of a panic and after making a few calls was lucky to find that a fellow cabinet maker colleague had about 10 cubic feet of cherry in his workshop left over from a previous commission, and as this was in his workshop was ready to use. 

Luckily having my new van I was able to head off and collect it, even if the 12' long boards had to hang out of the back a little bit :lol: 






In some ways the problem with the first timber was a bit of a godsend as the replacement timber, albeit dearer is truly superb with the majority of the 12' long boards being approx 400mm wide completely defect free and as flat as the preverbial pancake!






I started by preparing the timber for the top of the base unit from the best board and to make up the appropriate width a strip was biscuit jointed onto the back of a large wide section






The board was duly cramped up and left and once the glue had dried, passed through the panel sander to flat the surface leaving it ready for final finishing in due course






In choosing the timber for the top surface the cherry has a nice ripple in the grain and I think this will show up very nicely when the timber is polished






I then carried on making the frames which will form the upper and lower carcase frames, these were duly morticed and tenoned - no dominotrickery here! 






The frame to form the base of the lower carcase was grooved before assembly and tongue and grrove boards were made to infill the frame, this allowing for any possible movement which may occur in the future - The boards were dry assembled into the frames to check the fit but before gluing up I will chamfer the edges of the boards to make a feature of them






Whilst cutting the timber I have also prepared various other components from the offcuts from the other sections 






Including the plynth, cornice ect to be used later.

I arrived back at the workshop with the new timber at 11am yesterday, and after picking the kids up from school returned to the workshop after my tea last night working until about 9.30pm - and then worked today from 9am (ish) to 2.30 when I had to pick my daughter up (Dads Taxi syndrome) - so overall a good start on the project as I am working in in "M" mode to catch up the lost time from the wormy wood.

All the parts constructed were left on the bench ready for my return on Monday morning - And yes the workshop left nice and tidy.






I will continue this write up next week as I progress with the carcase construction.

Anyway hope you approve!

Oh and for those of you not in the know - "M" mode refers to the speed you work - M=Mailee i.e. very fast! :mrgreen:


----------



## Henning (7 Jan 2012)

Those boards... Unbelievable! 
Thanks for making this into a WIP, i look forward to the rest!


----------



## worsley947 (7 Jan 2012)

All looking good so far, what beautiful wood cherry is
Looking forward to this W I P 
Dave


----------



## RogerBoyle (7 Jan 2012)

Did you use a program for the plan ???
If so could you tell me what it is please

I currently use Articad version 10 and Need something better but I refuse to pay the price for the current version LOL 

Roger


----------



## Charlie Woody (7 Jan 2012)

This is great .... so informative to know how a true pro works. Thanks for doing this WIP.


----------



## Dodge (7 Jan 2012)

RogerBoyle":2hhmidyy said:


> Did you use a program for the plan ???
> If so could you tell me what it is please
> 
> I currently use Articad version 10 and Need something better but I refuse to pay the price for the current version LOL
> ...



Wash your mouth out :lol: Hand drawn in about 20 mins - who needs cad programmes!

Anyway through experience I have found that my customers dont like computer drawn plans, I dont know why but they see the hand drawing a confirmation that the furniture will be hand made not CNC'd by a computer programme.


----------



## RogerBoyle (7 Jan 2012)

:lol: =D> 

Any preference for the soap LOL

Roger


----------



## mailee (8 Jan 2012)

Was there a particular reason you didn't use dominoes on the frames Rog? Those boards are beautiful mate.


----------



## Dodge (8 Jan 2012)

mailee":3dq6xdaj said:


> Was there a particular reason you didn't use dominoes on the frames Rog? Those boards are beautiful mate.



Yep - I aint got a Festoon Domino #-o #-o 

:mrgreen:


----------



## mailee (8 Jan 2012)

Hmm, fair comment. :lol:


----------



## Dodge (9 Jan 2012)

Well have just got home from another busy day at the workshopshop

I have been concentrating on the raised & fielded panelled frames which will be the outer ends of the dresser as well as internal components.

None of the frames have yet been glued as there will be inlay detail applied to the panels in due course but will do this at the same time as the detail in the panels in the doors which are yet to be machined.

A few photos of todays progress 


















So the pile of components is steadily growing - I am hoping to have the carcase complete and assembled by the end of the week.


----------



## adidat (9 Jan 2012)

that cherry is sublime, finished cherry has a stunning pattern

looking good dodge!

adidat


----------



## Dodge (9 Jan 2012)

I must admit this is without doubt some of the best cherry I have ever had - It has been really nice to cut the panels and not have to try joint them to get the desired width.


----------



## Modernist (9 Jan 2012)

You have got a really neat finish on the fielding. How did you do it?


----------



## Dodge (9 Jan 2012)

Modernist":3cfm3l1e said:


> You have got a really neat finish on the fielding. How did you do it?



Spindle Moulder


----------



## Dodge (10 Jan 2012)

Well another day down- Have spent it making the doors - Yes I know you may say that the carcase should be completed first but being conscious that amount of timber is going to be a bit tight want to make sure that the front components are comple!

Anyway first of all started preparing the components for the lower door frames






And have had a day of varied mortice and tenons

Haunchless Tenon where grooved components come together to form a "T"






Square Haunched Mortice and Tenon - The square haunch closing the gap left by the groove for the panel in the stile






Resulting in the panelled doors being completed






The inner edges of the rails and stiles will be stop chamfered but this will be done when they are dissassembled for the inlay dentil to be applied to the panels - Hopfully that should arrive in the morning from Original Marquetry.

With the lower doors completed then made the upper doors frames - these doors will be glazed.

Having rebated the rails and stiles on the spindle moulder I cut off-set shouldered mortice and tenon joints to leave a traditional corner in the frames ready to accept the glass.

Mortices cut against the edge of the rebate






After cutting the cheeks away from the tenon and a clean up with a chisel






The tenons were complete











The finished corner ready to accept the glass






And when I left the workshop the pile of components on the bench has grown yet again 






Only doing a half day in the workshop tomorrow as visiting a client in the afternoon so probably wont update again until Thursday evening.

I reckon one more day of machine type work and then the hand work will start, fine planing and scraping surfaces, fine tuning etc etc

Hope you are enjoying my banter! :lol:


----------



## Setch (10 Jan 2012)

Lovely work Roger, looking forwards to more updates (and banter).


----------



## Paul Chapman (10 Jan 2012)

Dodge":w4cqoqle said:


> Hope you are enjoying my banter! :lol:




Great stuff, Roger.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Buckeye (10 Jan 2012)

thanks for posting, great to follow


----------



## Sawyer (11 Jan 2012)

Proper old school traditional work - just what I like.

No CAD or domino jointer in my workshop either!


----------



## srt (11 Jan 2012)

Hi Roger very impressive work,iam new to woodwork and i was wondering how you cut your tenons they look very clean?


----------



## Dodge (11 Jan 2012)

srt":3rg4csbv said:


> Hi Roger very impressive work,iam new to woodwork and i was wondering how you cut your tenons they look very clean?



Radial Arm Saw using repetitive cuts to remove the cheeks and then haunches cut on bandsaw, final clean up with chisel/shoulder plane if needed.

I know the RAS leaves striations across the tenon but these hold the glue when inserting into the mortice hole if you apply the glue to the faces of the tenon


----------



## MrYorke (11 Jan 2012)

I have used my RAS for making tenons like that......takes sooooooooo long. Do you move the timber along by hand for each draw of the RAS?

All looking great so far

Yorkie


----------



## condeesteso (11 Jan 2012)

Very nice indeed - looks great, nice processes etc. Will be interested in the finish choice as and when. You've reminded me I need some cherry... and I know where to get some :wink:


----------



## Dodge (12 Jan 2012)

MrYorke":162l4wm1 said:


> I have used my RAS for making tenons like that......takes sooooooooo long. Do you move the timber along by hand for each draw of the RAS?
> 
> All looking great so far
> 
> Yorkie



Yorkie, it doesnt, yes I move the timber by hand but I can cut the cheeks on a tenon like those pictured (30mm long) in about 30 seconds, so roughly two a minute.

Admittedly though I have had alot of practice!


----------



## MrYorke (12 Jan 2012)

Yorkie, it doesnt, yes I move the timber by hand but I can cut the cheeks on a tenon like those pictured (30mm long) in about 30 seconds, so roughly two a minute.

Admittedly though I have had alot of practice![/quote]

Very impressed. Do i see a video being made to demonstrate that? 

I need more practice. 

I'm guessing you start at your pencil mark and pull the timber away from the blade?


----------



## SteveB43 (12 Jan 2012)

Sawyer":a5but7bo said:


> Proper old school traditional work - just what I like.
> 
> No CAD or domino jointer in my workshop either!





Buckeye":a5but7bo said:


> thanks for posting, great to follow



Great to see the stages of a build all the way through, I'm sure this'll turn out to be a right good 'un...
Thanks for sharing Dodge....


----------



## mtr1 (12 Jan 2012)

Very nice, and as you have said the timber is superb. Question, I realise that doing tenons on a RAS is quickish but a tenoner is quicker and leaves a better finish. Have you not thought of buying one? If you have tenons in most(from what I've seen all) of your work, would it not be a benefit to own one perhaps.

Mark..... who's thinking of selling his


----------



## Charlie Woody (12 Jan 2012)

Dodge

Lovely work and Cherry!

How wide are the rails and stiles please?


----------



## Dodge (12 Jan 2012)

Mark,

To be honest I have never felt the need for a tenoner, the trouble is my work is so varied from large to small I prefer to just cut the tenons appropriate to the job - and to be honest I dont think I have got room for a tenoner!

Regarding the finish on the cheeks, I prefer not to have them too smooth, as I mentioned earlier I apply my glue to the cheeks of the tenons and then brush over evenly with a glue brush, when inserted into the mortice the glue tends to be held on the tenon and not just get scraped off by the side of the mortice hole and end up sqeezing out between the shoulders.

Every one to the own though off course - what works for me may be despised by another.

Charlie, the Door stiles are 60mm wide with the bottom rail being 75mm and top rail 55mm respectively.

Will do follow up with some pics later - Tea calling me!!


----------



## Dodge (12 Jan 2012)

Ok well since my last update I have a couple more days under my belt and work on the dresser is progressing well

Housings have been cut and edges rounded







Grooves cut ready to accept the plywood back in the base section






And the main carcase for the lower section duly glued up 






When the basic carcase was dry I removed the clamps, turned upside down and fitted the plynth - I also rounded over the edges on the underside - Much kinder to the hands when carrying it into customers!






The mitre and moulding detail on the upper edge of the plynth






Now I was hoping to get on with the dentil inlays in the door panels today but unfortunately on receiving the package from Original Marquetry they had only sent me 2 metres of Inlay not the 20 metres ordered - Funny how they still managed to charge the full price though! Anyway after a frustrated phone call have been promised delivery of the other 18 metres tomorrow morning and have even received the tracking number!

So instead I tight fitted the doors, they will be glued after the panels are inlaid so the zero tollerance at the moment will be lightly planed once glued to allow free movement on the hinges.






The back of the carcase showing the groove where the birch plywood back will be slid into.






The basic carcase of the lower section is now complete, the top cut to size and edged. The beady eyed amongst you may wonder what the packing pieces are under the end of the plynth - Basically my floor is uneven and those wedges are just keeping everything nice and true! 











So tomorrow will be starting on the upper section - All the frames/sections are made - they just need jointing and putting together the end panels are in cramps here behind the lower carcase






and the last few components already made are laying on the bench ready for the elves to start work on tonight - oh sorry thats another story!! :lol: 






So hopefully you approve of the progress - Considering I only collected the timber last Friday and didn't start on the project in ernest until Friday afternoon I think its coming together quite nicely.

The client is coming to the workshop tomorrow to see it so far - I'm aiming to get it completed and delivered by the end of January.

Oh and those of you who have offered to come and relieve me of the off-cuts I'm afraid that I have been as tight as possible with the boards and there has been negligeable waste other than the wane and small amount of sap at the edges - So far I have used ALL the boards bar one which is being kept to one side incase I make a booboo inlaying the panels!


----------



## Dodge (16 Jan 2012)

Well I have had another very busy day in the workshop and all the components for the top have today been jointed together and when I left I was able to put it onto the lower carcase.

It is actually starting to look like the finished article






Rog


----------



## neilyweely (16 Jan 2012)

Hi Roger
What are those clamps with the red handles? Are they Bessey?
Like the look of them; am I right in thinking you are using them to clamp more than one section at a time, but with one long bar? In one of the pictures it looked like you had the intermediate upright panels held in place with the long clamp that ran the entire length? Or am I imagining it?

Thanks, and lovely work, really lovely.
Neil


----------



## mailee (16 Jan 2012)

Bl**dy Hell Rog! I thought I was quick. That is astonishing considering you started Friday! It is looking really nice. How much timber was there in building this?


----------



## Dodge (17 Jan 2012)

Neil,

The cramps are 

http://www.felder-tooling.co.uk/8head-z ... ext10.html

Not cheap but worth every penny in my opinion - you can get them from Wurths as well. As they have rubber faces there is no need for packing pieces and can also be used as spreaders.

Alan, 10 cubic feet - that was what I brought home in the van and reckon by the end of today I will have about half a board left!

I must admit this has gone together quickly but the timber has alot to do with it, the only piece I needed to try/biscuit joint was the top of the lower carcase, all other panels etc are single pieces from the wide board plus there was no wastage in the board apart from small wane at the edge

It is also really nice to be working in one of my favourite timbers, more or less everything last year was Oak.


----------



## wallace (17 Jan 2012)

Hi Roger I wish I had a quarter of your talent. I seem to have all the gear but little idea  . What is the monster long lathe in the background. The tailstock looks very Wadkin. I like the idea of haveing the morticer on the bed of the lathe.
Mark


----------



## Dodge (17 Jan 2012)

wallace":192d7bwg said:


> Hi Roger I wish I had a quarter of your talent. I seem to have all the gear but little idea  . What is the monster long lathe in the background. The tailstock looks very Wadkin. I like the idea of haveing the morticer on the bed of the lathe.
> Mark



   slightly embarrassed!

Anyway the lathe you can see in the background is a bit of a brute - No idea what make it is but cam to me about 11 years ago when it was going to be scrapped as nobody had room for it - gave scrap value for it too - It will turn up to 9' in length and 24" diameter over the bed. Driven by a DC motor with variable drive - Doesn't get much use but when it does its brill! 

My Morticer is mounted on a sliding table on the bed which can be would down the lathe bed when I need more room for morticing.


----------



## Sawyer (17 Jan 2012)

Dodge":2drddi20 said:


> Neil,
> 
> I must admit this has gone together quickly but the timber has alot to do with it, the only piece I needed to try/biscuit joint was the top of the lower carcase, all other panels etc are single pieces from the wide board plus there was no wastage in the board apart from small wane at the edge
> .


 Must have a nice, wide planer then?
I only have a 12" wide Rojek. Pretty good machine, but I end up having to do a lot of edge-jointing, which is quite time consuming.


----------



## Dodge (17 Jan 2012)

Axminster TH410 - Had it just over a year and am very pleased with it.


----------



## Dodge (17 Jan 2012)

MrYorke":200exd5q said:


> Yorkie, it doesnt, yes I move the timber by hand but I can cut the cheeks on a tenon like those pictured (30mm long) in about 30 seconds, so roughly two a minute.
> 
> Admittedly though I have had alot of practice!



Very impressed. Do i see a video being made to demonstrate that? 

I need more practice. 

I'm guessing you start at your pencil mark and pull the timber away from the blade?[/quote]

You asked for a video showing it done, well he you go! My wife was in the workshop so filmed me on her phone doing some tenons - I actually completed the tenons in less than 20 seconds each, confirmed by the video footage. You may also see that I wear a rubber faced glove on my left hand, this helps you to hold the wood firmly whilst also allowing you to slide the timber along the fence of the RAS.





If you click on the photo it will show the video - I only mark one tenon then use the repetitive stop for the others.


----------



## Dodge (17 Jan 2012)

Ok today I had really hoped for a lay in  but ended up spending it inlaying :lol: :lol: 

Certain panels are having a 3mm dentil inlay line let into the timber as below







Easily done by marking position of inlay in panel






Panel then securely held in Zyliss clamp on bench edge






Thickness of the inlay stringing set on trend setting gauge






and transferred to depth of cut for 3mm straight cutter in router






Grooves and housings duly cut with fence against the edge of the panel






And after cutting in the stringing it was duly glued in with titebond original, once dry the excess was removed with a freshly sharpened cabinet scraper - Jobs a goodun!






The original plan showed that I was going to put cherry tongue and groove board into the back below the two middle cupboards but decided a panelled frame would look much nicer, admittedly customer hadn't wanted to pay the extra for this but he has got it for free on me as it makes the piece much nicer in my opinion! 











Having got all the panels inlaid and the rear frame and fielded panels completed today its not been a bad day, so with the exception of making the shelves for the lower cupboards and gluing up the construction is now complete - Phew


----------



## Karl (17 Jan 2012)

Looking excellent Roger.

What finish will you be using?

Cheers

Karl


----------



## mailee (17 Jan 2012)

Brilliant Rog, Keep it coming, I am enjoying this build. That Zyliss clamp looks interesting?


----------



## Dodge (17 Jan 2012)

Karl will be using pre- cat lacquer and wax

Alan - Zyliss Cramps are very useful, not used every day but very useful when doing work like this.


----------



## condeesteso (17 Jan 2012)

Looks brilliant, precise, nice design balance, super-quick, and half a cube left out of ten.... how on earth did he manage that??


----------



## Paul Chapman (17 Jan 2012)

Cracking job, Roger.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Dodge (17 Jan 2012)

condeesteso":18ubuqei said:


> Looks brilliant, precise, nice design balance, super-quick, and half a cube left out of ten.... how on earth did he manage that??




Because I'm a tight pipper and hate wasting wood! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sawyer (17 Jan 2012)

The stringing is very well chosen and a nice touch - understated.
Do you ever find that stringing in solid panels suffers problems due to timber movement?

I've just done some drawers with cockbeads and was wondering the same thing; ie. might they come unstuck? Time will tell, I suppose, but I suppose as they started doing them about 1740, there is cause for optimism.


----------



## Dodge (18 Jan 2012)

Sawyer":1gk0r4f1 said:


> The stringing is very well chosen and a nice touch - understated.
> Do you ever find that stringing in solid panels suffers problems due to timber movement?
> 
> I've just done some drawers with cockbeads and was wondering the same thing; ie. might they come unstuck? Time will tell, I suppose, but I suppose as they started doing them about 1740, there is cause for optimism.



I have been using inlays like this for ages and can honestly say that I have never once had one suffer any problems, saying that I have just opened my big mouth havnt I


----------



## condeesteso (18 Jan 2012)

the old question Dodge - that wasn't the actual stringing, it was the glue. In a hundred years time we may begin to know how good the new stuff is. That's fine, I'll wait :shock:


----------



## Dodge (18 Jan 2012)




----------



## Dodge (19 Jan 2012)

Well, the veneered backs are now in, the doors glued up and cut in as well as hinged to the carcases.

Tomorrow will get the final bits and pieces done which will complete the construction - two weeks from collecting timber and leaving next week to finish/polish.

I,m afraid I cannot post any piccies tonight as my laptop has decided to go **** up so only have tablet to work on - will hopefully get sorted in the morning .


----------



## Dodge (24 Jan 2012)

Quick update on progress - unfortunately cannot post any piccies at the moment as my laptop is history, completely dead, luckily the teckie guys managed to recover everything on it just got to sort a replacement.

Anyway the dresser has now been scraped,sanded as required and I started spraying sections with pre-cat this morning. will hopefully have all lacquered by end of the day so the next couple of days will be de-nibbing and over waxing.

Glass has been ordered, cherry knobs turned so should be ready for delivery by the weekend. 

Finished pics to follow


----------



## goldeneyedmonkey (24 Jan 2012)

Seriously nice work there Rog   , well played that man. I've never used Cherry, what's it like to work? Where you fortunate with regards to lack of wastage from loads of sapwood?

Cheers _Dan.


----------



## Dodge (24 Jan 2012)

To be honest Dan, cherry is one if my favourite timbers, not only to work but fir finishing as well.

There was negligeable wastage as the board were centre boards hence the sap and wane were at 90 degrees to the face, effectively quarter sawn boards.

In lacquering today the colour has really appeared in the cherry and the ripple in the grain really stands out.


----------



## Dodge (27 Jan 2012)

Well as you all know from this thread I collected the timber for this project from Ipswich on Friday 6th Jan and with the exception of fitting the glass I am pleased to say that it is complete, the glass should have been with me a couple of days ago but the glass company decided not to bother processing the order for a few days and I should now get it on Monday.

Anyway this is it awaiting its glass






The ripple in the timber has really come out since being polished and the client has seen it this morning and is very happy to say the least

Anyway, back to trying to decide what sort of laptop to get to replace my now defunct one - currently using my sons netbook while he is at school - shhh dont tell him :mrgreen:


----------



## Paul Chapman (27 Jan 2012)

Lovely job, Roger.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## goldeneyedmonkey (27 Jan 2012)

Very nice .

I'd recommend an Acer Aspire Rog, I've got a 7736. There's good deals on manufacturer refurbished ones somewhere. + An external hard drive for backup (as you probably already know).

_Dan


----------



## mailee (27 Jan 2012)

I am not surprised the customer was very happy with it Rog...it's stunning!


----------



## Dodge (30 Jan 2012)

OK folks we are at the end of the road - The dresser has been completed today after arrival of the glass for the doors and the shelves - I had the toughened shelves polished all round and the toughened glass panels in the doors have had the edges bevelled as well to finish the job off nicely.






Delivering to the customer on Wednesday afternoon - job done!


----------



## Charlie Woody (30 Jan 2012)

Wow!! That's stunning!

Will that fit in your nice shinny new van - I realise that the top and bottom come apart? It just looks quite long. Guess you will need some help with it.

Anyway very well done.


----------



## Dodge (30 Jan 2012)

I will be able to get it in my van - Just!


----------



## Mcluma (30 Jan 2012)

Very nice - how much will that set the customer back (if you are willing to disclose)


----------



## Dodge (30 Jan 2012)

Mcluma":389wb361 said:


> Very nice - how much will that set the customer back (if you are willing to disclose)



I would rather not specify exact details on the forum

Rog


----------



## wallace (30 Jan 2012)

Very impressive Rog. What are you makeing next?


----------



## Dodge (30 Jan 2012)

Couple of smaller jobs, a nice presentation box, an oak occasional table and then a longcase clock to name a few.


----------



## Karl (30 Jan 2012)

Great work Roger. 

Cheers

Karl


----------



## No skills (30 Jan 2012)

Good piece of furniture, hope you do a wip of the clock


----------



## Henning (30 Jan 2012)

That is absolutely fantastic! Great work and beautiful timber!


----------



## ankledeep (30 Jan 2012)

That is awesome, your customer should be well pleased.


----------



## condeesteso (31 Jan 2012)

very nice indeed... it may say somewhere (long thread!) - did you turn the knobs? I suspect it's going in a rather contemporary setting? I might have used narrow lead on the glass if it was going in our place (but that all depends on surroundings of course).
Excellent, and rather nippy too =D>


----------



## softtop (31 Jan 2012)

That is beautiful - great work. 

Thanks very much for sharing.


----------



## AndyT (31 Jan 2012)

I really like that. Great materials and craftsmanship at an impressive speed.
Can I ask what sort of hinges you used? Trad brass butts or modern kitchen cabinet style to leave the front clean and uncluttered?


----------



## Dodge (31 Jan 2012)

AndyT":gr29znyg said:


> I really like that. Great materials and craftsmanship at an impressive speed.
> Can I ask what sort of hinges you used? Trad brass butts or modern kitchen cabinet style to leave the front clean and uncluttered?



Solid Drawn Brass Butt Hinges on all the doors and Condeestesso yes I turned the knobs myself from the same timber to ensure that matched.


----------

